# Beginner Questions Clarity



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

So I am about half way through "Give the dog a bone" and already have a few questions.

1. The book list some items that I thought were not suppose to be fed to dogs. Like corn, soy & wheat were listed on page 123. It also mentioned mushrooms but I read mushrooms, garlic, onions, grapes were posion to dogs.

2. Two different sources comment on the switch to raw from kibble. One says transition to help with the toxicity is a must for dogs on kibble. The other says cold turkey (not the food) is best after fasting your dog for 24 hrs to ensure the system is clear.

3. Treats, maybe it is further in this book but I am not sure. With a BARF diet, do you no longer feed the occasional milk biscuit, greenie, rawhide chip?

~Tram


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't heard of that book, but it doesn't sound very reliable to me. As far as the garlic goes, it is toxic in HUGE amounts. Like 30-50 cloves at a time. I give mine all 2 cloves a day chopped up to keep fleas , ticks and mosquitoes away. I don't like the chemical topical stuff. There is also Bug Off garlic supplement intended for dogs and horses. Switching to raw cold turkey is the best way. Otherwise, its just harder on the digestive system adjusting.


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

Duplicate - not sure why these replies needed administrative approval.


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, I thought Dr. Ian Billinghurst book was well know in the raw feeding community.
Welcome to Dogwise.com

So you mean to tell me that I could be giving my 100lb Lab two garlic cloves to combat fleas instead of having to put that toxic chemical on her backside?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Trammel said:


> So I am about half way through "Give the dog a bone" and already have a few questions.
> 
> 1. The book list some items that I thought were not suppose to be fed to dogs. Like corn, soy & wheat were listed on page 123. It also mentioned mushrooms but I read mushrooms, garlic, onions, grapes were posion to dogs.
> 
> ...


Its a book that some one wrote. One opinion, and frankly, not one I agree with! LOL


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

I think a lot of people on these forums do not agree with the whole "dogs are omnivores" argument and believe that dogs are carnivores first and foremost. As such the NEED for vegetables and supplements advocated, sold and pushed for people like Dr. Ian Billinghurst seems strange. I personally prefer the viewpoint of Dr Tom Lonsdale where vegatables can be added as "table scraps" but are not necessary for a dogs diet providing it is varied in terms of meats, bones, liver and other organs to provide the range of nutrients necessary.

Saying that I do use garlic for anti flea and ticks. One possible useful link which may help is Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?

As for transitioning slowly or going cold turkey all of our dogs (we have 4) have been transitioned cold turkey without a problem. How much the "need" to do so would be, I would imagine, a matter of personal opinion. How many people have actually compared both methods without prejudice before recommending one or the other? I know if asked I would say cold turkey as it's worked for us, ignoring the fact slow transitioning may also work (although I personally don't mind saying I do not know about slow transitioning). I suspect it's the same mentality you are reading where it's worked for someone.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

#1. put that book down and erase EVERYTHING your rember reading from it.

done? erased the book from your memory?

#2. if your looking to begin raw, start a new thread saying "beginer starting raw"
and sit back and absorb all the GOOD information you will recive :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't forget that we have all been where you are now. We've been through the research, the stress, the skepticism of family and friends, the worry over your dog eating/choking/puking/pooping bones, the wondering if you are killing your dog, the pondering of whether it's a balanced diet. As far as I know, and there are people here who have been feeding this way 5 years or longer, as long as the owner is committed there haven't been any problems that can not be fixed with a bit of tinkering, time and common sense. Every dog is different, you just need to discover what your dog can handle.
Any questions, ask away. I'm sure there can't be many left that we haven't asked ourselves anyway!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with all of the above, oh and for god sake don't give those milk bones to them anymore izza: they are not very good. You can make your own good treats with a dehydrator or in the oven with organ meat or just buy treats made from meat or organ only. I make mine from turkey hearts mostly.

I have three labs, they eat anything lol


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

So many nice replies, thank you so much. Searching for the one thing my wife is unsure about and I found a link on this board for salmonella @ K9joy Education: free article on "The Salmonella Myth" by Mogens Eliasen. The one question I couldn't find (I search this board) is, what about cross contamination (may not be using the right word).

Bailey loves to use her paws when eating items and since she is allowed on the couch and sleep in our bed with us. What do others do? For instance to people use some type of wipe on their paw's after a raw meal?

Thanks
~Tram


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I think youll find that not many of us here are very worried about cross contamination or getting sick from our dogs LOL
wash your hands, wash the counters. heck alot of tiems i dont even wash my hands i just wipe them off onto my pants and go on my merry way 
as far as my dogs go im always going from hand feeding to putting it in a bowl to just tossing it on the carpeting.

and all 3 of mine are on the couch and licking my face after eating, Sadie especielly enjoys putting her paw on my face to beg me to pet her. if you are worried about you can use baby wipes to wipe down your dogs feet after eating.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sure, you can wipe their feet when they're done eating. Don't forget though, all their lives your pups have been outside, running around, stepping in goodness know's what and then coming inside and lying on the couch and on the bed. And, don't forget, there are regular recalls of kibble because of salmonella concerns as well, which are more directed towards humans handling the kibble, not the dog. So, it's really no different, just take the same precautions as you do now.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Trammel said:


> Bailey loves to use her paws when eating items and since she is allowed on the couch and sleep in our bed with us. What do others do? For instance to people use some type of wipe on their paw's after a raw meal?
> 
> Thanks
> ~Tram


My pups also get on the furniture, sleep in bed with me etc and I haven't had an issue. Generally, they'll lick their paws pretty clean if there's any stuff on them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Trammel said:


> So many nice replies, thank you so much. Searching for the one thing my wife is unsure about and I found a link on this board for salmonella @ K9joy Education: free article on "The Salmonella Myth" by Mogens Eliasen. The one question I couldn't find (I search this board) is, what about cross contamination (may not be using the right word).
> 
> Bailey loves to use her paws when eating items and since she is allowed on the couch and sleep in our bed with us. What do others do? For instance to people use some type of wipe on their paw's after a raw meal?
> 
> ...


What I've noticed about raw feeders is that in the beginning people usually worry to death about germs and mess. But with time and experience you learn that raw feeding isn't nearly as "dirty" or "gross" as originally thought. Laxity in sanitizing everything is normal LOL

Our dogs sleep in bed with us, on the couch, etc and we have never had any issues. They have been raw fed for years and really the only cleaning I do is feed outside....because there's really zero clean up. Guess you could say is that I'm lazy!


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanted to give an update that we are now in our 4th week (i think) and everything is going great. Were on Turkey right now but she is good with either chicken or turkey. The stools are smaller, firmer, colored whitish brown and don't smell hardly at all. This has been a win win situation and I can't imagine taking her back to store bought kibble. Thanks to all of those that have helped me here.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Trammel said:


> Hmm, I thought Dr. Ian Billinghurst book was well know in the raw feeding community.
> Welcome to Dogwise.com
> 
> So you mean to tell me that I could be giving my 100lb Lab two garlic cloves to combat fleas instead of having to put that toxic chemical on her backside?


That's what I do. I give garlic. I just started giving it about two months ago, so the real test will be spring of next year I guess to see if it will work.


----------



## Trammel (Sep 11, 2012)

Question, while I am feeding approximately 2.4 lbs raw a day. When it comes to giving organ meet (she likes beef liver) how do I go about measuring it. I picked up 1lb of beef liver this morning from the butcher and not sure how to rotate it in. Do I go by weight and minus from the 2.4 daily allowance? Just not real sure how much organ meat to give her in diet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just give a meal size portion to ours once a week. I never have measured or weighed anything.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Trammel said:


> Question, while I am feeding approximately 2.4 lbs raw a day. When it comes to giving organ meet (she likes beef liver) how do I go about measuring it. I picked up 1lb of beef liver this morning from the butcher and not sure how to rotate it in. Do I go by weight and minus from the 2.4 daily allowance? Just not real sure how much organ meat to give her in diet.
> 
> Thanks in advance[/QU
> 
> ...


----------

